# ARGC tests / Zita West test after mulitple miscarriage and implantation failure



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi we are in the process of changing to the ARGC for our iVF after having many failed ivf attempts at a previous clinic. we have been given prednisolone and clexane and aspirin on previous attempts but have never been offered any tests after to see why the implantation failures keep happening. 


I have heard that the ARGC offer a number of tests which i have seen listed on here before. could someone let me know where i can find the list of these tests


Also we are going to see Zita West at the end of the month and wondered if anyone knew what tests at her clinic would be beneficial


kind regards


Laura


----------



## Laura W (Oct 11, 2006)

I have heard that Dr Gorgy can do a lot of tests after recurrent miscarriage and implantation failure. we have chosen to go to ARGC for our next treatment and not sure if we should or could go to see him before we go to ARGC for any of these tests that i have seen listed on here before, (if anyone could send me a list of these tests that would be fantastic ) or whether the ARGC do the same tests and to wait until we go there. 


any help with this would be greatly appreciated. we are also booked in to see zita west before we go to the Argc as well to see about nutrition etc
xx
Laura


----------



## *Rose* (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi

I had immunes with Dr.G but I think the ARGC do the same test-Chicargo if you cycle with them. I think I heard that they are cheaper aswell,probably because you are cycling with them.

The list of tests can be found on the immunes thread at the top.

xx good luck   xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hiya Laura 

Have a look within these areas of the site (If you havenm't already) ...

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

Ladies under investigation for recurrent mc ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72208.0 

Hope this helps xx


----------

